# soon, as soon as / early



## ThomasK

I have just read Dymn's thread and I wondered about the translations: 
(1) do you have a specific word for '*soon*' and '*as soon as*'? (Maybe you could mention the expression *'sooner or leater' *as well, because I see it is often associated with 'early', whereas in general there is a separate word for it) Other combinations welcome.

(2) Please also mention the specific word for *'early'* as well, _*both adv. and adj.
Thanks!*_


----------



## Awwal12

Russian does have a specific word corresponding to English "soon", although the usages aren't quite identical. Compare:

ра́но (ráno) - early
1. in the beginning of some time interval;
2. sooner than it was desirable.

ско́ро (skóro)
1. soon; a short time after some particular moment;
2. (archaic) fast

бы́стро (býstro)
1. fast (with high speed), adv.
2. quickly (so that it occurs in a short period of time)

But when it comes to comparative forms, the meanings may shift a bit:

ра́ньше (rán'she)
1. before;
2. earlier (closer to the beginning of some time interval);
3. sooner (before some other specified event occurs);
4. in the old times.

скоре́е (skoréye)
1. more (X than Y); rather;
2. more quickly;
~! - Quick! Hurry!
3. faster (archaic, adv.);
4. sooner (before some other specified event occurs; closer in the relative future to the specified moment).

быстре́е (bystréye)
1. faster;
2. more quickly;
~! - Quick!
3. sooner (before some other specified event occurs; closer in the relative future to the specified moment)


----------



## Yendred

In French:

_soon _(adverb) in the sense of "_in a short time from now or from a given moment_" (ex: _I will be back soon_, _Soon after the beginning of the war_):
If from now: _*bientôt *_(ex: _Je reviendrai bientôt_)
If from a given moment:_ *juste *après le début de la guerre, *peu (de temps) *après le début de la guerre

early _(adverb) in the sense of _"near the beginning of a period of time" _(ex: _Early in the morning_):
_*tôt *_(ex: _tôt le matin_)

_early _(adjective) in the sense of _"concerning the beginning of a period of time" _(ex: The early days):
It depends on the expression:
_the early days of... = les *débuts *de_...
_in the early hours = au *petit *matin, *tôt *le matin_
etc.

_as soon as_ (ex: _as soon as possible_):
*dès que *(ex: _dès que possible_)


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*

"early" (as an adj): _primerenc _(but it's not as used as in English, there are various alternatives)
"early": _d'hora_ (Catalonia)_, enjorn _(Valencia), _prest_ (Majorca)
"soon":_ aviat_ (Catalonia and Majorca), _prompte _(Valencia)

However, the distinction is not clear-cut, and many people would use _aviat_ where it should be _d'hora_, e.g. _m'he llevat aviat _(lit. "I got up soon"). This also seems to happen in Spain Spanish (not in Latin America): _pronto_ ("soon") is often used where it should be _temprano _("early"). In Valencian, this confusion seems to have reached a point that _enjorn _is considered outdated by many of them and they only use _prompte_.

"sooner or later": _tard o d'hora _(at least in Catalonia)
"as soon as": _un cop _("once"), _tan bon punt _("as good point"), _en pic _("in peak", only in Western Catalonia afaik), _en quant (_"in how much"_, _this is probably Spanish influence)

Plus: "rather": _més aviat _(lit. "earlier", cf. French _plutôt, _Italian _piuttosto_)


----------



## Awwal12

By the way, "as soon as..." in Russian is "как только..." (kak tól'ko) - lit. "as only...".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Italian :*
"early" :_ presto_
"soon" :  _subito_ _(in some areas is also used "presto" as synonymous of "subito")

Example :
"early" : siamo usciti di casa la mattina presto (__we left the house early in the morning)
"soon" : ma siamo rincasati __subito __(but we returned home soon)

*Sardinian :*
"early" : __chito __(pronounce "kito", from Latin "cito" = early, quickly)
"soon" :__ subitu / luego_

_Example :
"early" : semus essidos dae domo a manzanu __chito __(we left the house early in the morning)
"soon" : ma semus recuìdos __subitu / luego__ (but we returned home soon)_


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> I have just read Dymn's thread and I wondered about the translations:
> (1) do you have a specific word for '*soon*' and '*as soon as*'? (Maybe you could mention the expression *'sooner or leater' *as well, because I see it is often associated with 'early', whereas in general there is a separate word for it) Other combinations welcome.
> 
> (2) Please also mention the specific word for *'early'* as well, _*both adv. and adj.
> Thanks!*_





Awwal12 said:


> Russian does have a specific word corresponding to English "soon", although the usages aren't quite identical. Compare:
> 
> ра́но (ráno) - early
> 1. in the beginning of some time interval; +/-idem as in English, I suppose
> 2. sooner than it was desirable. Too early
> 
> ско́ро (skóro)
> 1. soon; a short time after some particular moment;
> 2. (archaic) fast
> 
> бы́стро (býstro)
> 1. fast (with high speed), adv.
> 2. quickly (so that it occurs in a short period of time)
> 
> But when it comes to comparative forms, the meanings may shift a bit:
> 
> ра́ньше (rán'she)
> 1. before; in the sense of _It happened before/ avant/ ... (= +/- in the old times)? _
> 2. earlier (closer to the beginning of some time interval);
> 3. sooner (before some other specified event occurs);
> 4. in the old times.
> 
> скоре́е (skoréye) --- Is this a comparative? I suppose it is...
> 1. more (X than Y); rather; as in _it is rather good_ (almost very good)? Plutôt bien?
> 2. more quickly;
> ~! - Quick! Hurry! _ Like /bystro/, 2, but comparative _
> 3. faster (archaic, adv.);
> 4. sooner (before some other specified event occurs; closer in the relative future to the specified moment).
> 
> быстре́е (bystréye)
> 1. faster;
> 2. more quickly;
> ~! - Quick!
> 3. sooner (before some other specified event occurs; closer in the relative future to the specified moment)


 So
- one translation for _soon_, three for _sooner_?
- how about _as soon as? как только ,_ I see. But then : how would you explain '"as only..."? Why _only_? Any link with speed or time?


----------



## ThomasK

@Sardokan1.0 : oh yes, as in Subito santo/ santo subito. But mort subite (Belgian beer) is immediate death. I thought subito meant: rightaway. No?

@Dymn: so quite some speakers mix them up. I thought it strange, but I could imagine people in Dutch saying: 'Hij komt snel' he comes fast, whereas I would not deem it the best word... But of course someone who is fast can come soon, I suppose...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Literally speaking "mort subite" isn't "early death"? premature death?


----------



## Yendred

No it means _sudden death._


----------



## Awwal12

ThomasK said:


> - one translation for _soon_, three for _sooner_?


Technically, yes, although the first one is the main option (others seem stylistically or lexically limited in some manner).


ThomasK said:


> ра́ньше (rán'she)
> 1. before; in the sense of _It happened before/ avant/ ... (= +/- in the old times)? _


In the sense "N1 V1 before (N2 V2)", much like in English, although to add  a sentential argument one must use "раньше, чем..." (rán'she, chem...), lit. "before/earlier, than..."(In Russian, "before" is pretty much equal to "earlier" anyway).


ThomasK said:


> rather; as in _it is rather good_ (almost very good)?


As in "rather X than Y".


ThomasK said:


> _ Like /bystro/, 2, but comparative _


Not quite - because "быстро!" sounds very much like an order, while the comparative forms are rather prompting.


ThomasK said:


> But then : how would you explain '"as only..."?


In what context? To start with, Russian doesn't use bare "as" as often as English does (especially considering it coinicides with "how" in Russian), and for "only" = "merely" there is a couple of other words and expressions. Generally the organization of clauses and other similar content is pretty different in Russian compared to English.


----------



## ThomasK

Yendred said:


> No it means _sudden death._


 That's what I come to realize now. My hypothesis is based on Flemish my dialect, where the French word is used in a sentence like "Kom sebiet hier"; meaning "Come here rightaway"? As "santo subito" means the same thing (rightaway, "ver y quickly" (our Forero dictionary here), I kept thinking that it meant "fast"...


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> In Russian, "before" is pretty much equal to "earlier" anyway


P.S.: Of course, there is also "до" ("do") preposition ("to" as a limit of spatial movement, but "before" in the temporal meaning), which can render sentential "до того, как..." ("do tovó, kak..." - lit. "before that, as...").


----------



## Olaszinhok

In Italian *as soon as  *is  *non appena/appena  *_Non appena lo vedrò gli racconterò tutto - As soon as I see/meet him I'll tell him everything_


----------



## Dymn

Sardokan1.0 said:


> _"soon" :__ subitu / luego_


Interesting... an obvious loanword from Spanish. In Western Catalonia there's also _alego _for "soon" which comes from Spanish too, but the word is increasingly being replaced by _aviat_, in fact, I've never heard it in real life. Interestingly _luego _in Spanish no longer means "early" but "later". Portuguese on the other hand does retain _logo _as "later".



ThomasK said:


> I thought it strange, but I could imagine people in Dutch saying: 'Hij komt snel' he comes fast, whereas I would not deem it the best word... But of course someone who is fast can come soon, I suppose...


There's certainly a link between "soon" and "fast/quick". In fact, in Majorca _aviat _can also mean "fast" (as an adverb, if I understand it correctly), and in both Catalonia and Majorca _fer via _means "to hurry up". _Via_ means "way", obviously.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Dymn said:


> In Western Catalonia there's also _alego _for "soon" which comes from Spanish too,



It seems the simple preposition "a + luego", we often use it in Sardinian.

For example, if I say "see you soon"

I can say :

- nos bidímus luego
- nos bidímus a luego
- a luego


----------



## Circunflejo

ThomasK said:


> '*soon*'


 Pronto. Enseguida (alternative spelling en seguida) may work too.


ThomasK said:


> *as soon as*


 Tan pronto como.


ThomasK said:


> *'early'*


 Temprano (both as an adjective and as an adverb). As an adverb, pronto can be used too.


Dymn said:


> There's certainly a link between "soon" and "fast/quick".


 In Spanish, I see it too. As an adjective, pronto means speedy so you can easily relate it with other terms like rápido, raudo...


----------



## ThomasK

This pronto is intriguing to me: there is a link with readiness (being ready), with speed, with... But maybe Italian and Spanish differ in this respect...


----------



## Olaszinhok

ThomasK said:


> But maybe Italian and Spanish differ in this respect...


Yes, they do. *Pronto *is basically a false friend.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, I see. This link between readiness and speed is strictly speaking natural, but unknown to us in Dutch...


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Early (adj.): *«Πρώιμος, -μη, -μο»* [ˈprɔ.i.mɔs] (masc.), [ˈprɔ.i.mi] (fem.), [ˈprɔ.i.mɔ] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«πρώϊμος, -μος, -μον» prṓïmŏs* (masc. & fem.), *prṓïmŏn* (neut.) --> _early, premature_ < Classical adv.  *«πρωΐ» prōḯ* (Attic *«πρῴ» prǭ́*) --> _early in the morning, at morn, the forenoon_ (PIE *proH- _early, in the morning_ cf Proto-Germanic *frōwaz > Ger. früh, Dt. vroeg).

Early (adv.): *«Νωρίς»* [nɔˈɾis], aphetism of Byz. Gr. adverb *«ἐνωρίς» enōrís* (idem) < Koine adj. *«ἔνωρος, -ος, -ον» énōrŏs* (masc. & fem.), *énōrŏn* (neut.) --> _early_ < Classical preposition & prefix *«ἐν» ĕn* + Classical fem. *«ὥρᾱ» hṓrā*.

Soon: (A) *«Σύντομα»* [ˈsin.dɔ.ma] (adv.), adverbialised neuter plural of the Classical adj. *«σύντομος, -μος, -μον» súntŏmŏs* (masc. & fem.), *súntŏmŏn* (neut.) --> lit. _cut short_, metaph. _concise, brief_ < Classical preposition & prefix *«σύν» sún* + Classical fem. noun *«τομή» tŏmḗ*.
                    (B) *«Γρήγορα»* [ˈɣri.ɣɔ.ɾa] (adv.), adverbialised aphetism of perfect tense *«ἐγρήγορα» ēgrḗgŏră* of Koine v. *«ἐγρηγορέω/ἐγρηγορῶ» ēgrēgŏréō* (uncontracted)/*ēgrēgŏrô* (contracted) --> _to awake, rouse, raise_ (PIE *h₁ger- _to awake_; the perf. «ἐγρήγορα» is parallel to Skt. जागर (jāgara), _is awake_, Av. jayāra (idem), Alb. ngre, _to rise_, from *h₁g(r)e-h₁gor-).
(A) & (B) are used interchangeably nowadays, although in reality there are some subtle differences between the two.

As soon as: (1) *«Το συντομότερο»* [tɔ sin.dɔˈmɔ.te.ɾɔ] --> _the quicker/briefer ("possible" is omitted)_ («συντομώτερο» is the comparative of neut. «σύντομο»).
                             (2) *«Το γρηγορώτερο»* [tɔ ɣri.ɣɔˈɾɔ.te.ɾɔ] --> _the sooner/swifter ("possible" is omitted)_ (again, «γρηγορώτερο» is the comparative of the neut. adj. «γρήγορο»).
(1) & (2) are used interchangeably.


----------



## ThomasK

So no link between the adj. 'early' and the adv. We do have some variation as for the adv. (_eerder, vroeger_), but _eerder _is more often used in a figurative sense: _rather_, as in French _*plutôt *_(as opposed to_* plus tôt*_). _Ik zou het eerder niet doen/ I'd rather not do it_...

I am a little surprised by the fact that you see to have two words for _soon_. Any difference? Any explanation for that? We do have_ binnenkort _[with-short) and _weldra_, which could be considered synonyms (or almost) - and I now realize weldra is _seldom _used and is making way for _binnenkort_... (Yet, the _zodra/as soon as _"stands strong", which is _logical, _I suppose, because it is a useful conjunction…)


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

(1) soon: _pian, kohta_
as soon as: _niin pian kuin_ ("so soon as"), _heti kun_ ("right away when")
as soon as possible: _pikimmiten_ ("soonest-ly"), _mahdollisimman pian_ ("most-possibly soon")
sooner or later: _ennemmin tai myöhemmin _("earlier or later")
(2) early (adj.): _varhainen, aikainen_
early (adv.): _varhain, varhaisin, aikaisin_


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting to notice that Finnish considers asap a superlative. It is in some way of course, whereas we don't use it like that...

Just BTWl: when comparing all the translations in (1) I don't see to recognize any common except for _pian. _Or am I mistaken? My knowledge of Finnish is of course 0.0001 % due to some words that I learnt by chance....


----------

